# Shrimp molting



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

I just purchased 4 fire red cherry shrimp on Sunday, 2 M 2 F. One of them has already molted (I think one of the males).

1- Is that a good sign of water parameters?

2- Is that a good sign of health in general?

3- Is that a goos sign for minerals in my water?

Thanks alot any advice helps 🙂


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Answered in your other thread. 

You can utilize that thread for any of your shrimp related discussion. Creating multiple threads simply dilutes the focus and is distracting. See if you can avoid.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Answered in your other thread.
> 
> You can utilize that thread for any of your shrimp related discussion. Creating multiple threads simply dilutes the focus and is distracting. See if you can avoid.


Sorry still new to this &#128578; thanks for the advice &#128578;


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

An early molt like this is largely meaningless. At most it speaks to the conditions where the shrimp came from and not the conditions you're providing. I've had shrimp molt in the bag on my way home from the LFS and I'm sure they weren't happy with the bag 

The key is to watch for new molts. Eggs are also a good sign.


----------

